# Let's share our holiday recipes here!



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2011)

We all love to cook right? So let's all share our favorite holiday recipes. Who's going to be first?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> We all love to cook right?



No!


----------



## harris (Dec 8, 2011)

Johnny Walker Black 
4 - ice cubes
Club soda


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> We all love to cook right? So let's all share our favorite holiday recipes. Who's going to be first?



NO #2



Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > We all love to cook right?
> ...


----------



## Laura (Dec 8, 2011)

No#3,, but I can do basics.. today.. Im throwing together the Green bean cassarole usualy served at thanksgiving.. cuz... its good!


----------



## bubbles01 (Dec 8, 2011)

And here's me coming here looking for proper USA cookie recipes to impress my kids!!!!!! @Harris - hilarious... welldone!!

SO I'm gonna get the ball rolling then with little Christmas Fairy buns..

My recipe isnt exact as I've been making them so long I just kind of throw it all in - simplest recipe I know!

225g self raising flour
225g sugar
225g margarine
1 teaspoon baking powder
4 eggs
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
2 handfuls fresh cranberries.

Put it all in a bowl and mix it really well till it is smooth and fairly runny. 

Use a desert spoon and put 1 heaped spoonful into muffin cases

Bake at 180 for about 15 minutes.

Leave to cool (yeh, like that EVER happens in my house)

Ice with white icing or buttercream and decorate with Christmassy stuff - I use silver balls and edible glitter. 

Or you could go all out with the rollout coloured icing and do sprigs of holly, Christmas trees etc.


Really simple, as I've not much time to spare generally and dont do fussy!!

Now c'mon..... somebody tell me how to make cookies!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2011)

bubbles01 said:


> Now c'mon..... somebody tell me how to make cookies!!!!!!



Go to the store and buy a tube of Pillsbury sugar cookie dough. Open the package, slice and bake at 350 degrees for about 8 minutes.


----------



## bubbles01 (Dec 8, 2011)

I Live in Greece!!! No Pilsbury here


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2011)

bubbles01 said:


> 225g self raising flour
> 225g sugar
> 225g margarine
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> ...



Three things... I burst out laughing at seeing the amounts of the dry ingredients. I also always love recipes which call for things like "handfuls", boy can that vary a bunch. Then there is the 180 oven.  I am just imagining my kids trying to do this one. 





Laura said:


> No#3,, but I can do basics.. today.. Im throwing together the Green bean cassarole usualy served at thanksgiving.. cuz... its good!



It's funny because at supper, my youngest daughter was talking about how her Aunt Pam needs to make more of it for the holidays. Pam already makes two batches, but everybody eats it so there are never any leftovers and we all want to have some as leftovers.


----------



## bubbles01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Jacqui!!! Handfulls are about as exact as I get....!!!!!!

I have noticed that a lot of US recipes call for cups....now is that a mug? a teacup? kiddies plastic cup???

Also you seem to have different temps? My elec oven only goes up to 250 - so how do I bake pilsbury (which i found today in a little tiny shop in town - hooray!) at 350???

bizarre...


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 9, 2011)

bubbles01 said:


> Hey Jacqui!!! Handfulls are about as exact as I get....!!!!!!
> 
> I have noticed that a lot of US recipes call for cups....now is that a mug? a teacup? kiddies plastic cup???
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2011)

bubbles01 said:


> Hey Jacqui!!! Handfulls are about as exact as I get....!!!!!!
> 
> I have noticed that a lot of US recipes call for cups....now is that a mug? a teacup? kiddies plastic cup???
> 
> ...



Except for the cup, there are actual measuring cups, just like the teaspoons and tablespoons.  I have never saw a measuring device labeled "a handful"  

I have a recipe for chocolate pie that my great aunts made. I had to write it as they made the pie, for nothing was written. I had to use the term " A Murray cup", because they would use their coffee cups, but never filled them more then about 5/6ths of the way full. They used their coffee cups also to measure things. 

Or when a recipe calls for 3/4 of an 89 cent chocolate bar. Well what was 89 cents of bar 20 years ago, is no longer the same amount. Does make family recipes fun and a bit of a challenge. 

We certainly must have different temps. I don't think my oven will even go down to much lower then 250.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2011)

You can probably find a converter on GOOGLE. Just type in "convert farenheit to xxx" I don't know what your heat is named, but our 350 degrees is farenheit. And a measuring cup here in the states is an 8 ounce cup. So one would find an ounce to gram converter chart to convert to Bubbles' recipe.

LOL!! I was trying to make a joke about the cookies...as in I don't bake cookies, I buy the dough, ha ha? But I don't think you're going to be disappointed if you bought the cookie dough. It makes pretty good cookies!


----------



## ascott (Dec 9, 2011)

The grams measurement and the temp measurements always make my brain go..."what the hell does that equal"....ugh have to google the converter....lol

Grammies baked beans

3 lbs cooked bacon-slightly crisp...keep 3/4 of the residual grease to pour in mix
1 gigantic can of pork n beans (the can that is like 9 inches tall, 7 inches cross the top)
1 baseball size white onion medium size diced and cooked
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 12 oz can of tomato paste
1 whole box of C&H dark brown sugar..whole box don't skimp
1 three second count squeeze of ketchup(one Mississippi count)
4 tablespoons of full flavor dark molasis

Ok...so you can cook it two different ways;

Mix all together slowly in huge crock pot...turn on low and allow to cook for no less than 10 hours...this is the tastiest end result.

Mix all together in big flat pan, seal in tight with several layers of foil criss crossing in different directions to get a solid seal...then place in oven at 300 degrees for 2 
hours...no peeking while cooking because you don't want to break the seal...

Let them cool for about 15 minutes before chowing down....the beans are yummy with either ham or turkey....also good served with skillet corn bread smothered in sweet tainted butter.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2011)

Has your smart phone changed your recipe? "Tainted" butter?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Has your smart phone changed your recipe? "Tainted" butter?



I am glad I am not the only one who saw that. Had me laughing out loud.

Your beans remind me a bit of what my Mom use to make. She loved the fact she could mix them up, put them in her little bean pot, and forget them. We never used the tomato sauce or paste, but that could be good. We also added a little mustard to our batch.


----------



## ascott (Dec 9, 2011)

LMAO....yes my smart alick phone TOTALLY made that switch while I was trying to put in the word flavored.....but once I posted I went into another thread to read then went and fed the RFs and turtles and came back to peruse the forum again and opened this one again and read your post Yvonne and went ahhh s&&t! Stupid phone...then went onto to read Jacqui's and was laughing really hard by that time.....yes, please taint your plain old butter to a sweet fashion....lol

I think I will try a touch of mustard and see which of the two baked bean hoarders in my family say...."hmmmm? Something is a little different"..as they are stabbing the hands of the others who are trying to get some.....lol

Kinda funny and sad story at the same time; so my little Grandma use to make these beans twice a year every year for as long as I have a first person memory (and likely years before that) well Grams started getting older and began to slow on the process...so for what ever reason I thought...maybe someone should pay attentions to how she makes em...so for a couple of years I did just that....well years have since gone past and Grams is a victim of the dreadful beast dementia and does not remember much....I made the beans a few years back and my grams sat and ate a few savings of the beans...as I asked her again would she like some more she leaned towards me and said....these are the best beans I have ever eaten, I wish I knew how to cook, maybe you could show me how? Well holding back all tears and with a big ole smile I told her that I learned how to cook them by watching this lady I love very much....she smiled and ate some more.....


----------



## DeanS (Dec 9, 2011)

Well...now that we're down to 4...the eldest having vacated this summer...we're going to dispense with the cooking and pick up a PRIME OF YOUR LIFE PLATTER from Honeybaked Hams. Basically, this consists of a 5 pound prime rib...7 pound half-ham...and some killer condiments. Of course, there's one or two things we'll still cook on the side...I'll do scalloped potatoes...and the wife will crank out her mac and cheese! Top that off with one of Costco's jumbo pumpkin pies and we're in business.


----------



## ascott (Dec 9, 2011)

Yuuuuummmmmy.....sounds like a plan


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2011)

You know if it wasn't for the humor value of some of these posts, I would think I had sadistic tendencies to read all these wonderful and so temptingly yummy sounding foods. 



ascott said:


> Kinda funny and sad story at the same time; so my little Grandma use to make these beans twice a year every year for as long as I have a first person memory (and likely years before that) well Grams started getting older and began to slow on the process...so for what ever reason I thought...maybe someone should pay attentions to how she makes em...so for a couple of years I did just that....well years have since gone past and Grams is a victim of the dreadful beast dementia and does not remember much....I made the beans a few years back and my grams sat and ate a few savings of the beans...as I asked her again would she like some more she leaned towards me and said....these are the best beans I have ever eaten, I wish I knew how to cook, maybe you could show me how? Well holding back all tears and with a big ole smile I told her that I learned how to cook them by watching this lady I love very much....she smiled and ate some more.....



What a poignant moment. Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Top that off with one of Costco's jumbo pumpkin pies and we're in business.



I really, REALLY dislike shopping at Costco, but I have to admit, they make damn good pumpkin pie.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 9, 2011)

ascott said:


> LMAO....yes my smart alick phone TOTALLY made that switch while I was trying to put in the word flavored.....but once I posted I went into another thread to read then went and fed the RFs and turtles and came back to peruse the forum again and opened this one again and read your post Yvonne and went ahhh s&&t! Stupid phone...then went onto to read Jacqui's and was laughing really hard by that time.....yes, please taint your plain old butter to a sweet fashion....lol
> 
> I think I will try a touch of mustard and see which of the two baked bean hoarders in my family say...."hmmmm? Something is a little different"..as they are stabbing the hands of the others who are trying to get some.....lol
> 
> Kinda funny and sad story at the same time; so my little Grandma use to make these beans twice a year every year for as long as I have a first person memory (and likely years before that) well Grams started getting older and began to slow on the process...so for what ever reason I thought...maybe someone should pay attentions to how she makes em...so for a couple of years I did just that....well years have since gone past and Grams is a victim of the dreadful beast dementia and does not remember much....I made the beans a few years back and my grams sat and ate a few savings of the beans...as I asked her again would she like some more she leaned towards me and said....these are the best beans I have ever eaten, I wish I knew how to cook, maybe you could show me how? Well holding back all tears and with a big ole smile I told her that I learned how to cook them by watching this lady I love very much....she smiled and ate some more.....




Angela, I loved this story, as I am a Gramma, and I make beans pretty close to this recipe. My youngest son and I call them brown sugar beans and we make them as often as possible. They go really good with barbecue tri tip. Anyhow, it made me get a tear. And it made me miss my son.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Angela we had a "Little grandma" too!. Great story.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2011)

My Mom was never much of a cook, I don't know if she didn't like it or if she was just too tired after working all the time supporting and raising the three of us. She had very definite items she made for each holiday and they all became well loved. Her cooking of goodies (candies and such) at Christmas time came in her later years (like when I was in high school).

I have many fond memories of spending hours (or atleast it felt at times like hours), helping her make these balls (and another one she did) at Christmas time... and even better memories of sneaking a few behind her back. 

I should also say, my Mom never ever would let us give out her recipes. So you didn't get this from me!  

Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Balls

Melt stirring constantly:
1/2 lb oleo
2 cups Peanut butter - chunky style is best

In a mixing bowl, stir:
1 lb powder sugar
3 1/2 cups Rice Krispies

Add the peanut butter mixture and mix well (and fast! ). While still warm, make into small balls and place on wax paper.

When your ready to cover the balls, melt over hot water in a double boiler:
1 large bar Hershey chocolate (minus 1 row)
1 cup chocolate chips
1/2 bar of wax

Dip the balls and place back on wax paper to set.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jacqui those look good! I saved the recipe.


----------



## ascott (Dec 9, 2011)

Jacqui....I will be trying this recipe for Christmas  

Although I did not hear anything from you


----------



## jackrat (Dec 9, 2011)

Bananas Foster-This is a dish I made a few hundred times when I was a chef in South Louisiana. I'll give approximate measures,as this is a recipe to be made to your taste. You just have to experiment with it. It's always a favorite at dinners with friends.

In a large aluminum sautee pan,over med high heat
melt 1 Stick,unsalted butter 
to this,add
1cup,Dark brown sugar
let them combine and heat until you get a bubbling syrup. To this,add
a dash of cinnamin
add 1/3 Cup Praline liquer or Dark rum
Then you have two options: 1) Tilt the pan away from you and flame. Be aware, it will be a substantial flame. Keep away from curtains.
2) Pull pan off of heat ,and alcohol will steam off fairly fast. 

Then reduce syrup until thick(4-5 minutes on medium high)

Split peeled bananas lengthwise, then crossways into 4" long sections
To serve place several sections of banana,flat side down, into syrup for 30sec-1 Minute
Serve bowls with a scoop of good vanilla ice cream
Put a few spoons of hot syrup over ice cream
Add a few sections of warm bananas
Enjoy!
This dish can be served in 10-15 minutes. It can also be made with fresh peaches and peach,(or orange) , liquer.


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 10, 2011)

"A Gloria"
I got this recipe from a mom of an old boyfriend years ago. 

1c coffee
2tbs tequila
2tbs baily's
1-2tbs Kahlua
Whipped cream-Optional

Obviously you can adjust it to your liking!!

It's sooo good. My BFF & I will be sipping a couple in the hot tub tonight while our kids watch a movie. 

Kathy


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 10, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Bananas Foster-This is a dish I made a few hundred times when I was a chef in South Louisiana. I'll give approximate measures,as this is a recipe to be made to your taste. You just have to experiment with it. It's always a favorite at dinners with friends.
> 
> In a large aluminum sautee pan,over med high heat
> melt 1 Stick,unsalted butter
> ...


Jeff, that looks wonderful!!! I saved it!!


----------

